# Video Games that aren't as bad as everyone says (Current Generation)



## Lucedo (Sep 20, 2010)

This thread is dedicated to any video game of the current generation that is not as bad as everyone says. Do not try to bash any games that are mentioned in this thread.

For me it is TMNT: Turtles in Time Reshelled. I am aware that some complained that this game is not like the SNES one. For others there is Nostalgia involved since the graphics and sound fit more closely to the original comic. However it is more closer to the original Arcade game. The remake offers the ability to play up to four turtles offline and online. If anyone who is not aware of the arcade game, look into the arcade game that started it all and give Reshelled another chance.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2010)

Newer Pokemon games. There, I said it.

Tales of Symphonia 2, Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks.

Now, these games are good, it's just that they're always compared to other games in the series, and are usually considered worse, even though they're fantastic games in their own rights.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 20, 2010)

(soon to be) Civilization 5, it hasn't even come out yet and people here at college are already bashing it. Sorry if it's not like your FPS. Guess what? It's a different type of game.

Also, even though it's not current: Wind Waker. People treat it like it's the worst of the series (at least people I know). You know what 90% of the reasons are? The graphics. Shut up, it's beautiful.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Guild Wars, man. What WoW should've been.

Plus I have the option on playing alone. SOMETIMES I JUST FEEL ANTISOCIAL AND DON'T WANT TO DEAL WITH YOUR BULLSHIT TELLING ME HOW TO PLAY.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> Guild Wars, man. What WoW should've been.
> 
> Plus I have the option on playing alone. SOMETIMES I JUST FEEL ANTISOCIAL AND DON'T WANT TO DEAL WITH YOUR BULLSHIT TELLING ME HOW TO PLAY.


 
Omg, I knowwww.

It didn't hold my interest very long though.

EDIT: that's my fault though, don't think i'm hatin'.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Omg, I knowwww.
> 
> It didn't hold my interest very long though.


 
Well I played it for a while, quit, went back and played it for a while, quit etc. 

If only to look at those gorgeous graphics <3


----------



## Zydala (Sep 20, 2010)

Seconding the new Pokemon generations and Windwaker!

Infinite Undiscovery - I really liked the battle system and once you got past the first #@%$#^T two hours, the story was actually fun and interesting and there were a lot of neat concepts in it. Wish more people played it.

(I'll admit the voice acting was sorta hit and miss though)

Also Final Fantasy XIII but I feel like going on about it will open a can o' worms so I'll just stick to saying I enjoyed it a lot more than some people seemed to.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 21, 2010)

Super Mario Sunshine. I don't know why there so much dislike for this game. It was incredibly solid, and in a lot of ways, better than SHM64.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 21, 2010)

Resident Evil: The Darkside Chronicles.

So much goddamn hate for it.


----------



## Riley (Sep 21, 2010)

Unreal Tournament 3.  I hate it with a passion for going so far away from what made the first 3 UT games great.  It's much slower, there aren't as many movement options, the game came with less than half the content of the previous release (UT2004), and it adopted the Gears of War colour pallet.  But all in all I guess it's an alright entry-level thing to be introduced into the series with.

I won't stop hating it though.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 21, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Also Final Fantasy XIII but I feel like going on about it will open a can o' worms so I'll just stick to saying I enjoyed it a lot more than some people seemed to.


 
Jesus christ I know.

The thing is, I've played others that just seemed absolutely horrid to me, and yet people claim it's the worst on ever.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 21, 2010)

Pokemon Ranger. I don't understand how anyone can hate it - you catch Pokemon by DRAWING CIRCLES AROUND THEM. How freakin' awesome is that??


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Pokemon Ranger. I don't understand how anyone can hate it - you catch Pokemon by DRAWING CIRCLES AROUND THEM. How freakin' awesome is that??


 
I play pokemon because I don't have the hand-eye coordination for anything other than turn-based gameplay. Pokemon Ranger THREW THAT IN MY FACE.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 21, 2010)

Final Fantasy X.

Seriously, this game's a masterpiece, why was it rated as the worst until XII & XIII came out?


----------



## Skittle (Sep 21, 2010)

Reiterating Pokeymans.

Fatal Frame. Not super modern but seriously. Play it before you bash its concept.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2010)

Fourthing Pokemon.

~Platinum~


----------



## Azure (Sep 21, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Final Fantasy X.
> 
> Seriously, this game's a masterpiece, why was it rated as the worst until XII & XIII came out?


 Because as FF went on, it got progressively shittier. X sucked balls, were not going to talk about the worst MMO ever (XI), XII was fucking horrible, with a worthless battle system and stupid weapons and characters, and XIII, while pretty, just phoned it in in pretty much every respect, from the boring story, flat, bland characters, and uninspired, boring new combat system. And since it's their last legitimate RPG, with XIV being ANOTHER MMO, and an incredible shoddy one at that, probably gonna be worse than XI, it gets rated worst because they're going out with a whimper. Dear Sony, please travel back in time and never purchase Square.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 21, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Because as FF went on, it got progressively shittier. X sucked balls, were not going to talk about the worst MMO ever (XI), XII was fucking horrible, with a worthless battle system and stupid weapons and characters, and XIII, while pretty, just phoned it in in pretty much every respect, from the boring story, flat, bland characters, and uninspired, boring new combat system. And since it's their last legitimate RPG, with XIV being ANOTHER MMO, and an incredible shoddy one at that, probably gonna be worse than XI, it gets rated worst because they're going out with a whimper. Dear Sony, please travel back in time and never purchase Square.



you're defeating the whole purpose of this thread :C


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmm. I think I usually play fairly popular/well known games. And the games I do play that people might say are bad, I agree, and don't care xD


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 21, 2010)

Deadly Premonition. That game is really really bad. I kinda like it though. 
The storyline is intriguing and some characters are pretty charming.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 21, 2010)

Following up on my non-current Zelda tangent, Majora's Mask.

Sure it was overshadowed by Ocarina of Time, but that doesn't mean it's BAD like everyone says. It's great. Plus, the moon is falling, how could you not love that?



AzurePhoenix said:


> Because as FF went on, it got progressively shittier. X sucked balls, were not going to talk about the worst MMO ever (XI), XII was fucking horrible, with a worthless battle system and stupid weapons and characters, and XIII, while pretty, just phoned it in in pretty much every respect, from the boring story, flat, bland characters, and uninspired, boring new combat system. And since it's their last legitimate RPG, with XIV being ANOTHER MMO, and an incredible shoddy one at that, probably gonna be worse than XI, it gets rated worst because they're going out with a whimper. Dear Sony, please travel back in time and never purchase Square.


 
I thought FFIV was pretty shitty. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 21, 2010)

Halo 3. 

Yeah, it's not a masterpiece, and it doesn't deserve much of the hype it got (gets), but honestly it doesn't deserve much of the hate it gets either. It's just a kinda average game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I thought FFII and FFIII was pretty shitty. :V


Fixed.


----------



## xcliber (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm also putting out Pokemon HG/SS and FF13. Overlooking the fact that their have been better games in the series', they're still pretty good games on their own.

Also, since when was FFX ever considered the worst in the series? Everyone I know that's played it loved it. You must be thinking of FFX-2.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 21, 2010)

Fallout 3. True, it's not as good as 1 or 2, but it isn't a completely horrible game. And who could say no to Liberty Prime?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

The Halo series.

Seriously I hear so much hate for the god damn Halo series even though it's so popular. They're good, solid games with a pretty fun story. I swear the people that rant about how they hate Halo are just typical "I HATE EVERYTHING MAINSTREAM!" nerdy retards.


----------



## Runa (Sep 21, 2010)

I can't actually think of any to be honest.  I'm usually in the other direction, I find the best in most any game but I also tend to be critical of popular/successful games who get the hype.  I can rail in Halo or FFXIII or Zelda or many others for fun, but I can't think of any games that are hated without reason.  

Usually I just find games that are loved and don't deserve it.  

I would say Rock Band/Guitar Hero are both good examples of great games that get entirely too much hate becuase "Go out and play a real guitar, losers".  I hate that Bullshit argument...Sports games, racing games, FPS games, and Sim games don't make people think they're athletes, racers, soldiers, or mayors, so why the fuck do people act like people who play fake plastic guitars (like me) think we can play the real thing?  It gets under my skin like nothing else, even moreso than the whole console wars did (all systems have their strengths and weaknesses and play to different crowds, get over it!)  

That said Rock Band is often seen as a Guitar Hero imitator, when in reality the people who MADE guitar hero were the ones who made Rock Band, and were the ones who innovated the whole genre, more or less. (added Bass, Drums, Vocalsx3 and Keys, whereas NEversoft/Beenox have added nothing) 

but let's not get into that. 

Rock Band = Most unecesserily hated game/genre to date.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 21, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I'm also putting out Pokemon HG/SS and FF13. Overlooking the fact that their have been better games in the series', they're still pretty good games on their own.
> 
> Also, since when was FFX ever considered the worst in the series? Everyone I know that's played it loved it. You must be thinking of FFX-2.


 
I personally cannot stand *XIII*, and after four months since throwing it on the back-burner from getting horribly bored with it.  And yes, I was at Chapter 11... the part so many people claim that it "gets better".  If I have to wait that long for an RPG to get good, it's not worth my time.  I have no intention of ever going back to it.

Personally, I think *X* was the most atrocious entry in terms of the ridiculously stupid character/wardrobe designs, but as a game in itself?  I thought it was pretty fun.  I liked the battle system a lot, that's for sure.

I think the hate stems simply because it gets too much unnecessary love, much like *VII* received.  Yeah, they're fun games, but they aren't the greatest things since sliced bread...  Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Runa (Sep 21, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Personally, I think *X* was the most atrocious entry in terms of the ridiculously stupid character/wardrobe designs, but as a game in itself? I thought it was pretty fun. I liked the battle system a lot, that's for sure.
> 
> I think the hate stems simply because it gets too much unnecessary love, much like *VII* received. Yeah, they're fun games, but they aren't the greatest things since sliced bread... Â¬_Â¬



I loved all the FF's up to 13 (11 doesn't count, it doesn't exist) and I actually thought 10 and 12 were amongst the best games in that series.  If I recall correctly, VI, XII, X, and VII are all in my top ten videogames of all time list (VI being #1, and XII/X/VII all sharing I think slot 5 or 6).  I just don't see why people hate 10 and 12.  10 had a phenomenal story, great characterization, a battle system that was fun and WORKED, lots of freedom in terms of levelling up, tonnes of sidequests, etc.  the only thing I didn't like was that it was far too linear.  XII had one of the most detailed, beautiful worlds, a really good battle system that was radically different in aesthetics only (the gambit system could be tricky, but was superior once you got used to it), and it had a sense of wonder and exploration I've never seen in the series.  the only thing that really turned me off that game was that it's story seemingly took a backseat to other aspects of the game (as in, it did drive the story but never felt like it was t he most important aspect of the game, like FFVII through X) 

Overall, two fantastic games with some unfortunate flaws, b ut more than enough to make up for it.  

We won't touch XIII, seriously nothing about that game was even remotely good, and I tried to like it (I hate hating games)


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 21, 2010)

Runa said:


> I can't actually think of any to be honest.  I'm usually in the other direction, I find the best in most any game but I also tend to be critical of popular/successful games who get the hype.  I can rail in Halo or FFXIII or Zelda or many others for fun, but I can't think of any games that are hated without reason.
> 
> Usually I just find games that are loved and don't deserve it.
> 
> ...


 
Unnecessary hate for *Rock Band*/*Guitar Hero*?  The hate's well-deserved, but not because of the games, but because of Harmonix and Activision.  Those two franchises have been so whored-out to death, it blows my mind how they manage to sell those gigantic box sets every time they release a new "group" package.  The fans are getting absolutely raped, since they're paying $60 just for song selections, when all that stuff should be sold as optional DLC packs instead for cheaper prices.

Bobby Kotick especially needs to get beaten for running the *Hero* franchise into the ground.  Did anyone out there show any shred of excitement for *DJ Hero* or *Band Hero* for that matter?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Unnecessary hate for *Rock Band*/*Guitar Hero*?  The hate's well-deserved, but not because of the games, but because of Harmonix and Activision.  Those two franchises have been so whored-out to death, it blows my mind how they manage to sell those gigantic box sets every time they release a new "group" package.  The fans are getting absolutely raped, since they're paying $60 just for song selections, when all that stuff should be sold as optional DLC packs instead for cheaper prices.
> 
> Bobby Kotick especially needs to get beaten for running the *Hero* franchise into the ground.  Did anyone out there show any shred of excitement for *DJ Hero* or *Band Hero* for that matter?



Hopefully soon they will release Keytar Hero.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 21, 2010)

Runa said:


> I loved all the FF's up to 13 (11 doesn't count, it doesn't exist) and I actually thought 10 and 12 were amongst the best games in that series.  If I recall correctly, VI, XII, X, and VII are all in my top ten videogames of all time list (VI being #1, and XII/X/VII all sharing I think slot 5 or 6).  I just don't see why people hate 10 and 12.  10 had a phenomenal story, great characterization, a battle system that was fun and WORKED, lots of freedom in terms of levelling up, tonnes of sidequests, etc.  the only thing I didn't like was that it was far too linear.  XII had one of the most detailed, beautiful worlds, a really good battle system that was radically different in aesthetics only (the gambit system could be tricky, but was superior once you got used to it), and it had a sense of wonder and exploration I've never seen in the series.  the only thing that really turned me off that game was that it's story seemingly took a backseat to other aspects of the game (as in, it did drive the story but never felt like it was t he most important aspect of the game, like FFVII through X)
> 
> Overall, two fantastic games with some unfortunate flaws, but more than enough to make up for it.
> 
> We won't touch XIII, seriously nothing about that game was even remotely good, and I tried to like it (I hate hating games)


 
I don't quite understand purists who hate *XII*.  I thought it was by far one of the best entries I've ever been immersed in since *VI*.  Granted, I'm a huge fan of *Tactics*, so any reason to go back to Ivalice is a good one IMO.  XD  I loved the art design, I loved the music, and I especially loved the battle system.  Haters claim that the game plays itself, when they bypass the fact that you're constantly managing/changing gambit settings more often than you should assume.  Especially if you plan on playing the game effectively, as well as taking on all those monster hunts.

The *Tactics*/*Vagrant Story* team did a far better job than I had expected.  The story was a bit heavy-handed and overly political, but every game has its flaws.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 21, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> I don't quite understand purists who hate *XII*.  I thought it was by far one of the best entries I've ever been immersed in since *VI*.  Granted, I'm a huge fan of *Tactics*, so any reason to go back to Ivalice is a good one IMO.  XD  I loved the art design, I loved the music, and I especially loved the battle system.  Haters claim that the game plays itself, when they bypass the fact that you're constantly managing/changing gambit settings more often than you should assume.  Especially if you plan on playing the game effectively, as well as taking on all those monster hunts.
> 
> The *Tactics*/*Vagrant Story* team did a far better job than I had expected.  The story was a bit heavy-handed and overly political, but every game has its flaws.


 
I dunno why so many people hate XII.  Oh wait.

X's graphics were better.
Vaan's abs, need I say more?
Every character's face, are they made of sto-- wait... DIRTY stone?
Why's everybody's hair blonde?
Is it me or everybody has totally inexpressive eyes?
The storyline is boring... as... HELL.
The final boss is Magneto ripping off Transformers.
The music is DULL
???
No profit.

Seriously, the graphic & character modeling team failed utterly... XII should've came out BEFORE X, THEN it would've been normal for it to have its graphics.  But then again, it isn't an excuse to have dull & boring music.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Following up on my non-current Zelda tangent, Majora's Mask.


Honestly I don't see much hate for either that or WindWaker nowadays. The trend seems to be as games get older, they get less hate.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 21, 2010)

Minecraft, It's a good game and graphics whores can't appreciate actual gameplay over cutscenes and bloom


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy shit Final Fantasy.

FINAL.

_*FIIIIIIIIINAAAAAL.*_They've had like 20 "final"'s since what, 1991?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 21, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Holy shit Final Fantasy.
> 
> FINAL.
> 
> _*FIIIIIIIIINAAAAAL.*_They've had like 20 "final"'s since what, 1991?


Square was going bankrupt, so they titled what they thought would be their last game Final Fantasy. The name stuck, I guess. It'd be strange to suddenly change their name to something else; people would get confused.


----------



## Jude (Sep 21, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Unnecessary hate for *Rock Band*/*Guitar Hero*?  The hate's well-deserved, but not because of the games, but because of Harmonix and Activision.  Those two franchises have been so whored-out to death, it blows my mind how they manage to sell those gigantic box sets every time they release a new "group" package.  The fans are getting absolutely raped, since they're paying $60 just for song selections, when all that stuff should be sold as optional DLC packs instead for cheaper prices.
> 
> Bobby Kotick especially needs to get beaten for running the *Hero* franchise into the ground.  Did anyone out there show any shred of excitement for *DJ Hero* or *Band Hero* for that matter?


 

I agree with some of this, but the Rock Band franchise isn't really whoring it out nearly as much as the guitar hero franchise. They've only recently started milking it (Green Day: Rock Band?), while Activision has been doing it for a long time. On the other hand, DLC is actually loads more expensive than buying the game itself, and the game usually comes with a new story, achievements, features, etc. I understand the "optional" part of the DLC, but buying a physical disk in which you can export will force you into listening to new music you probably otherwise wouldn't have even considered (And maybe even come to like. Guess how I got into Muse?). Also, the box sets are cross compatible with any other game, and you only need to buy one once, then you're set.

Normally, the hate is directed more from the people who say "play a real instrument fag", rather than complaining the series has been whored out, so I wouldn't say that type of hate is deserved.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Square was going bankrupt, so they titled what  they thought would be their last game Final Fantasy. The name stuck, I  guess. It'd be strange to suddenly change their name to something else;  people would get confused.


kay


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 21, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I dunno why so many people hate XII.  Oh wait.
> 
> X's graphics were better.
> Vaan's abs, need I say more?
> ...


 
Touche!

*XII*'s graphics were better!  Nyah!  This is a preference argument, I know.  There's not really a right or wrong.
Tidus' lady-like Meg Ryan hair and clothes that make absolutely no symmetrical sense are far more laughable than Vaan's bare chest
Everybody's blonde?  Funny, Ashe and Balthier had rather dark locks if I remember correctly
I'll give you the story, for I stated that it dealt with too many political themes.  But I honestly haven't been impressed with *FF*'s convoluted writing since *VI*.  *IX* was a close exception
The last final boss that impressed me was the vastly overrated Sephiroth.  Like Kefka, he was the villain from the beginning to the very end, and no last minute cop-out sub-forms.
Funny you mention the music.  I find *XII* to have one of the best soundtracks in the series.  It at least retains the feel by mixing in classic themes from previous entries, unlike some of the others...

We could argue this back and forth like a couple of ninnies, but that won't get us anywhere.  XD


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 21, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I agree with some of this, but the Rock Band franchise isn't really whoring it out nearly as much as the guitar hero franchise. They've only recently started milking it (Green Day: Rock Band?), while Activision has been doing it for a long time. On the other hand, DLC is actually loads more expensive than buying the game itself, and the game usually comes with a new story, achievements, features, etc. I understand the "optional" part of the DLC, but buying a physical disk in which you can export will force you into listening to new music you probably otherwise wouldn't have even considered (And maybe even come to like. Guess how I got into Muse?). Also, the box sets are cross compatible with any other game, and you only need to buy one once, then you're set.
> 
> Normally, the hate is directed more from the people who say "play a real instrument fag", rather than complaining the series has been whored out, so I wouldn't say that type of hate is deserved.


 
Don't forget *Beatles: Rock Band*!  XD

But seriously, I have no personal hatred for them as games.  You're talking to someone who used to play *DDR* competitively with friends about a decade ago, so music-rhythm games are great.  They can be an absolute blast with the right crowds.

However, aside from new instruments, I think the follow-ups are a bit too excessive.  At least TOO OFTEN, like *Guitar Hero*.  But to see some of these box sets with nothing new to offer but a new list of songs... It's the same argument I give to *Madden*.  $60 for pretty much just a new player roster each year is silly.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 21, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> We could argue this back and forth like a couple of ninnies, but that won't get us anywhere.  XD


 
Seems like that's what everyone does in this forum, haha. (oh gosh gaming nerds arguing? noooo waaaaayyyy)

adding to the topic: suikoden IV and V. they're not anything like their predecessors but I think they're both charming in their own ways and I wish more people played them. IV especially gets alotta hate for some reason. The enemy encounter rate was ~ridiculous~ but other than that it wasn't bad.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 21, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Don't forget *Beatles: Rock Band*!  XD
> 
> But seriously, I have no personal hatred for them as games.  You're talking to someone who used to play *DDR* competitively with friends about a decade ago, so music-rhythm games are great.  They can be an absolute blast with the right crowds.
> 
> However, aside from new instruments, I think the follow-ups are a bit too excessive.  At least TOO OFTEN, like *Guitar Hero*.  But to see some of these box sets with nothing new to offer but a new list of songs... It's the same argument I give to *Madden*.  $60 for pretty much just a new player roster each year is silly.



They come out with a new guitar hero like every year because activision wants money and people will buy it based on the name, same thing happened with call of duty and they wanted to do with brutal legend.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Square was going bankrupt, so they titled what they thought would be their last game Final Fantasy. The name stuck, I guess. It'd be strange to suddenly change their name to something else; people would get confused.


 
I know the backstory, but they could've changed it on the 2nd game, or the 3rd one :v


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 21, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Seems like that's what everyone does in this forum, haha. (oh gosh gaming nerds arguing? noooo waaaaayyyy)
> 
> adding to the topic: suikoden IV and V. they're not anything like their predecessors but I think they're both charming in their own ways and I wish more people played them. IV especially gets alotta hate for some reason. The enemy encounter rate was ~ridiculous~ but other than that it wasn't bad.


 
Wow, really?  I know *Suikoden IV* received a lot of negativity, but I've heard nothing but praise for part *V*.  ;


----------



## Riley (Sep 21, 2010)

anyone talking about FF said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy stuff



FF as a series will always be terrible when it's about whiny kids in a decidedly non-fantasy world.  Final Fantasy 9 is my favourite for a few reasons: the protagonist isn't a whiny prick you can't help but hate, the story is simple enough but the writing is strong, and it takes place in a fantasy setting.  Just because some people are using magic doesn't mean a world filled with guns, lasers, and giant robots is fantasy.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Sep 22, 2010)

Shadow the Hedge----HAHAHA! I couldn't even finish that.

But honestly, Killzone isn't THAT terrible. Also, while Unreal 2 has a wretched story, it's still a solid shooter.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 22, 2010)

lol I thought were not suppose to bash games that we didn't like from OP's request but anyways

anyways a great game that was underrated Jericho, also Borderlands and Halo ODST for that matter


----------



## Azure (Sep 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I thought FFIV was pretty shitty. :V


IV was pretty boring. V was ok, and VI was badass.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 22, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> ... anyways a great game that was underrated Jericho, also Borderlands and Halo ODST for that matter


 
Okay, I will defend *ODST* simply because it was such a breath of fresh air for the franchise.  I loved the city setting.  I loved the fact that we had characters voiced by some of the cast of *Firefly* (Nathan Fillion, fuck yes!).  It truly made me feel like I was playing a different game, and not just more of the same thing.  To be honest, that and *Reach* are proof that Bungie knew how to add some polish to an aging formula.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 22, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> lol I thought were not suppose to bash games that we didn't like from OP's request but anyways
> 
> anyways a great game that was underrated Jericho, also Borderlands and Halo ODST for that matter


 
ODST was a large disappointment (and I actually purchased it). It was two hours of campaign stretched extremely thin by the running-around-slowly in the city, sure it was a good story, but they really didn't put much into it, and the copy-paste of the multi-player was pretty poor. The Firefight mode was the only thing worthwhile, and even at that, it was simply tedious/underwhelming after a few hours of play. 

It really should've been an add-on pack for like 30$ for Halo 3. As a full-priced game, it was shit.

Borderland sucks too.


----------



## Riptor (Sep 22, 2010)

Mortal Kombat VS DC Universe.

I know a lot of the professional fighting game players tend to hate MK for a few reasons, some I'd agree with, and some I wouldn't. Still, I've got to say that they've seriously improved it since the ones on the PS2, Gamecube and XBOX. The fact that they got rid of all the extra fat like the multiple styles and moved further away from the old dial-a-combo system really helped.

And yeah, the fact they censored it kind of sucks, but a few of the finishing moves tend to actually be pretty brutal for a T-rated game, including the ones the heroes move. I mean, sure, Green Lantern compressing all your bones into a tiny ball might not kill you, but you're still not getting up.


----------



## Aegis (Sep 22, 2010)

Dance Dance Revolution needs mentioning. :v


----------



## Zydala (Sep 22, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Wow, really?  I know *Suikoden IV* received a lot of negativity, but I've heard nothing but praise for part *V*.  ;


 
I know it was more well-received, but considering it sold less than 200,000 state-side...


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 22, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Okay, I will defend *ODST* simply because it was such a breath of fresh air for the franchise.  I loved the city setting.  I loved the fact that we had characters voiced by some of the cast of *Firefly* (Nathan Fillion, fuck yes!).  It truly made me feel like I was playing a different game, and not just more of the same thing.  To be honest, that and *Reach* *is* proof that Bungie knew how to add some polish to an aging formula.


 
/grammer nazi'd sorry couldnt help it
Anyways, FUCK YES ODST FTW


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 22, 2010)

ODST.  :3

Dutch is a badass mofo.



Koronikov said:


> /grammar nazi'd. Sorry, couldn't help it.
> Anyways, FUCK YES, ODST FTW!



;3


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 22, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> /grammer nazi'd sorry couldnt help it
> Anyways, FUCK YES ODST FTW


 
NEIN!!  *scores a headshot on your nazi*

"To be honest, that and Reach *are* proof that Bungie knew how to add some polish to an aging formula."

When referring to two individual things/persons in a single sentence, you would use "are".  When stating "that and Reach", I'm referring to "ODST and Reach".   I mean, you wouldn't say "Kyle and Kevin is walking to school", right?

*chuckles*  Sorry, I'm defensive on this.  ^^;  Normally, I'm guilty of typical grammar errors every so-often (hell, we all are!), but I'm pretty positive that wasn't a flaw.  XD

Okay, back to the topic.  >_>;  I don't want this to turn into an English 101 thread.

I'm guilty for liking *Winback: Covert Ops*!  *hides head in shame*


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 22, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> NEIN!!  *scores a headshot on your nazi*
> 
> "To be honest, that and Reach *are* proof that Bungie knew how to add some polish to an aging formula."
> 
> ...


  ah read it one subject my bad XD *coughs exits screen left trying not look like a prick*


----------



## Atona (Sep 22, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks.


 
HNNNNNNNNNNNGGGH, the only thing between you and I right now is 


> Do not try to bash any games that are mentioned in this thread.


this paper-thin wall right here. And the fact that you didn't mention Phantom Hourglass.

This gen? It's tough. I gotta agree with SirRob, people need to chill on the Pokemon games. They're frikkin' ignoring the fans and not giving us things we've been heavily requesting since Gen 1-2, but they're still enjoyable little experiences and improve with each game in some way.

Blue Dragon is another one. It gets flack for being too typical of a JRPG and being a movie with a game attached, but I think it's an excellent game, especially if you want to satisfy the turn-based craving with something good that's not from the 90's.


----------



## Runa (Sep 22, 2010)

and people wonder why my forum activity has gone down the shitter the past year or so...Nobody can just say "yeah, that game was good" and leave it at that. 

The internet thrives on negativity.  This frustrates me.  Hell, even Halo: the most overrated game ever is still good, even though I don't like it.  I always strive to find the good in things no matter what*, and yet nobody can follow that example. 

(*Even Final Fantasy XIII, which is so bad I can't find anything good about it...but fuck you, I tried real hard, I picked up that game no less than a dozen times becuase I was convinced I would find good in it, even after putting it down just as many times!)


----------



## Atona (Sep 22, 2010)

Runa said:


> (*Even Final Fantasy XIII, which is so bad I can't find anything good about it...but fuck you, I tried real hard, I picked up that game no less than a dozen times becuase I was convinced I would find good in it, even after putting it down just as many times!)


 
At first my mind confused the X with V, I was about to shit a chicken. 

Well, I mean... Uh.
Ever beat a game really quick and then be like "Man, I wish it was longer, now I have nothing to do for the next few weeks?"
That's not a problem with 13. You can let it gather dust on your shelf and when your plans to go camping or whatever are cancelled and mom wants to play Uno for the rest of the night, you can just whip that sucker out and have a kind of okay better-than-uno time.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 22, 2010)

Atona said:


> HNNNNNNNNNNNGGGH, the only thing between you and I right now is
> 
> this paper-thin wall right here. And the fact that you didn't mention Phantom Hourglass.


I'll be honest with you, a game's musical score is a large factor for me when it comes to games I like.


Atona said:


> This gen? It's tough. I gotta agree with SirRob, people need to chill on the Pokemon games. They're frikkin' ignoring the fans and not giving us things we've been heavily requesting since Gen 1-2, but they're still enjoyable little experiences and improve with each game in some way.


What do fans want that GameFreak hasn't provided? An MMORPG?


----------



## Ames (Sep 22, 2010)

Ninja Gaiden.  Srsly.


----------



## Atona (Sep 22, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'll be honest with you, a game's musical score is a large factor for me when it comes to games I like.



Alright, now that's understandable. LoZ has good music hands down, no matter which game you look at.



> What do fans want that GameFreak hasn't provided? An MMORPG?


 
I think the things I see requested the most are customized characters (which everyone had their breaths held for in HG/SS, which turned out to be gameplay "personalized" by having your pokemon follow you) and a game that's part of the main sets of games that don't follow the same formula (start in tiny town, have rival, get gym badges, defeat large corporation set on doing something silly, beat elite four, beat champion.) Especially since there is a lot of teasing between NPC convos and the show, everyone is saying "You don't have to pit pokemon against each other, you can be successful doing other things." Contests don't really cut it, especially since no story comes from winning all contests. This has especially flared up with the introduction of may/dawn, since both characters are centered around this idea. 
Love the look of B/W and all the new things added, it's just that I have my fingers crossed every gen for something a little more immersive.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 22, 2010)

Atona said:


> Alright, now that's understandable. LoZ has good music hands down, no matter which game you look at.


Phantom Hourglass had some good songs, but the main themes(dungeon theme, field theme, town theme) were unbearable. You're right, Zelda always had great music, which is one of the main reasons why it disappointed me so much.


Atona said:


> I think the things I see requested the most are customized characters (which everyone had their breaths held for in HG/SS, which turned out to be gameplay "personalized" by having your pokemon follow you)


Pokemon Battle Revolution had this, didn't it? I don't know why GameFreak doesn't do this in the main games though; I can't see any reason to not have it.


Atona said:


> and a game that's part of the main sets of games that don't follow the same formula (start in tiny town, have rival, get gym badges, defeat large corporation set on doing something silly, beat elite four, beat champion.) Especially since there is a lot of teasing between NPC convos and the show, everyone is saying "You don't have to pit pokemon against each other, you can be successful doing other things." Contests don't really cut it, especially since no story comes from winning all contests. This has especially flared up with the introduction of may/dawn, since both characters are centered around this idea.


Well, I mean that's the whole purpose of the spin off games, to pull away from the formula. I would imagine more people would be annoyed by having an alternate formula forced upon them in the main games. Sure, some fans might want contests to be more immersive, but I'm sure a lot more would hate that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The Halo series.
> 
> Seriously I hear so much hate for the god damn Halo series even though it's so popular. They're good, solid games with a pretty fun story. I swear the people that rant about how they hate Halo are just typical "I HATE EVERYTHING MAINSTREAM!" nerdy retards.


I really wish I stopped reading post, Because it's fucking retarded.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 22, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> I really wish I stopped reading post, Because it's fucking retarded.


 what


----------



## Minuet (Sep 22, 2010)

_6 Days a Sacrifice_.  Sure, there are a couple moments that made me want to headdesk, but I didn't actually think it was *horrible* at all.  Especially considering it was from an amateur developer (even if he's a super-famous Internet game critic).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what


 Hating the every mainstream is not popular, Where you got _that_ idea from is beyond me.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 23, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hating the every mainstream is not popular, Where you got _that_ idea from is beyond me.


 
I hope that's sarcasm - Because if half of the biggest targets weren't popular, people would be heaping loads and loads of praise on them.


Ironically, i've not found Final Fantasy XIII that bad. But then again though, the way a lot of people are hating on it, it's a lot of:
"It's not Final Fantasy VII/VI/IX/XII"
"I hate it because of the character designer."
"People like it; therefore it sucks"
"I hate it because it's not Team Fortress".


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I hope that's sarcasm - Because if half of the biggest targets weren't popular, people would be heaping loads and loads of praise on them.
> 
> 
> Ironically, i've not found Final Fantasy XIII that bad. But then again though, the way a lot of people are hating on it, it's a lot of:
> ...


It's more like Fake Hate Vs. Real Hate IMO.

Like, Someone could say "Halo is a game made for frat boys and that's why Halo is bad." That's just some jerkoff trying to act cool.

Now, Someone else could say "I dislike The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass because it's bland/boring game that wasn't worth the $55.00 dollars that I spent" That's some pissed off Zelda fan, Real hate.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Sep 23, 2010)

1. Legend of Spyro trilogy
--If it's not Insomniac, it's crap...or so I keep on reading. I thought this was a fair and largely competent attempt at resurrecting a franchise that was pretty stale. Does it touch the heights of the original trilogy? Not by a fair bit, but they are fun games, if flawed.

2. Prince of Persia '08
--Yes, a little easy, but the story was awesome, the characters engaging, and environments were absolutely mind-blowing. The gameplay was a bit zen-like, but I love it. It was...fairly different from the norm. Oh, and while you don't die, Elika pretty much serves the same function as a restart point. I really don't see the big deal here...

3. SoulCalibur IV
--Star Wars characters and not much new...fair complaints, but the game was fun and allowed me to rediscover a franchise I long forgot about. My 2nd favorite of the series behind #2.

4. Sonic Riders 1 & 2
--Gameplay isn't perfect, but like many things, it takes time to get used to. I love the characters and the fairly laid-back plot, but it's enough to get me engaged once I get used to the wonky controls.

5: Sonic Adventure 1 & 2
--A fair, if flawed shot at 3D Sonic. Granted the adventure stages in the first game were a pain, but the rest was quite fun. Kinda wish they stuck with the SA2 formula from there.

6: Spyro: A Hero's Tail
--I call this sheer REDEMPTION after the mess called "Enter the Dragonfly." Granted AHT felt somewhat juvenile at times and the gameplay was anything but refreshed, however it at least brought some stability back to the franchise...which was then taken away again thanks to Shadow Legacy. >_< Point is, fairly fun, but not really memorable.

7: Star Fox: Assault
--Yeah, the foot missions were flawed and the controls wonky, but it was STAR FOX with some variety. Does the SF series HAVE to stay an on-rails starfighter game? I'm not saying Assault was perfect, but it was fun in it's own right.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's more like Fake Hate Vs. Real Hate IMO.
> 
> Like, Someone could say "Halo is a game made for frat boys and that's why Halo is bad." That's just some jerkoff trying to act cool.
> 
> Now, Someone else could say "I dislike The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass because it's bland/boring game that wasn't worth the $55.00 dollars that I spent" That's some pissed off Zelda fan, Real hate.


 
But what if they said, "I dislike Halo because it's a bland/boring game made for frat boys that made me spend $55"?  I see a lot of those "Generic" responses, as well as people who copypaste from negative reviews or critics who are adverse to saying anything positive about any stuff.


----------



## Xavan (Sep 25, 2010)

Wolfentstein. I just love the twist in the reality of the Nazi's actually being truthful about their super technology. And the Black Sun was a real study amungst then.


----------



## Runa (Sep 27, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I hope that's sarcasm - Because if half of the biggest targets weren't popular, people would be heaping loads and loads of praise on them.
> 
> 
> Ironically, i've not found Final Fantasy XIII that bad. But then again though, the way a lot of people are hating on it, it's a lot of:
> ...



while I agree a lot of people have said that, I have VERY legitimate reasons for LOATHING that game...

1 - Broken battle system: Any battle system that can end in a split second due to you not having the foresight to see something coming is flawed (there's a lot to it more than that, but that's pretty much what it boils down to, required foresight, not skill) 

2 - Poorly told story: you shouldn't need a series of encyclopedias just to know what the fuck's going in. It's so simplistic and lame compared to the stories of...hell, Portal!  Portal isn't even an RPG and it had a deeper, more layered story.  

3 - The levelup systems: both were shite, both the character levelups and the item levelups. TOO MUCH RANDOM CHANCE! 

4 - Too linear: PErsonal preference, and i actually prefer linear to fully open-ended games...but there's a difference between concise guiding of the story and walking down narrow corridors for 95% of the game. 

5 - No Sidequests: the  hunts were actually cool, but that's really all there was, I played through and put like 70 hours into the game fighting hunts, but found no other sidequests.  

6 - The characters: So bland and 1-dimensional.  I don't care about the design, but they're so cliche and simplistic.  FF is known for it's deep, sympathetic characters.  As an aside, I don't even know for sure who the enemy was...yeah, the final boss was the pope and all, but he had NO presence throughout the game.  I just didn't care about defeating him, he just didn't seem THAT evil. Was he really worth your time?  

7 - the graphics/sound: Not so much the typical complaints (though I am underwhelmed by the hyper-perfected world they created, and the graphics were lame...oh, and the audio was vastly inferior), but the fact that you absolutely NEEDED an HDTV to read all the numbers and letters on the menus/battles.  I have a 27 inch CRT TV, I have remarkably good eyesight, and half the time I didn't know if I Was doing 300, 500, or 800 damage. I just couldn't read the font.  and without an HDTV the graphics honestly looked no better than the PS2 FF's.  No excuse for a bestseller.  

So there you have it, 7 logical complaints about the game.  The gameplay was flawed, the production values were underwhelming and also flawed, the story was simple and the villain was boring, the characters were annoying and one-dimensional, and I didn't like what pretty much amounted to a Rail-Shooter-style RPG. Nothing about this game, save the few hunts and explorative bits near the end, stuck out as better than "flawed".  

And to clarify, no, it wasn't because I  "sucked" at the game, of the 5 people here who were playing alongside each other, I was by far the best and beat the game first.  two never finished it(got bored), one other person hated it, one was on the fence, and I loathed it with all my might, and I wanted to like it.  I kid you not, I got bored of the game about adozen times, putting it down for up to a week at a time before picking it up again and trying again, becuase I WANTED to like it...I paid 70 bucks for it, I'd been waiting for years, and I was jobless at the time, so I REALLY wanted to enjoy it. I just couldn't.


----------



## Phirae (Sep 27, 2010)

Mirrors Edge

Although its got little to no replay value, it was an amazing concept.
Sadly, everyone seems to hate it, my guess is that it was because it was nearly impossible to comeplete under the time limit
(guess who has xP)


----------



## Runa (Sep 27, 2010)

Phirae said:


> Mirrors Edge
> 
> Although its got little to no replay value, it was an amazing concept.
> Sadly, everyone seems to hate it, my guess is that it was because it was nearly impossible to comeplete under the time limit
> (guess who has xP)



Wait, people hated Mirror's Edge?  I thought everyone liked it!


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 27, 2010)

Runa said:


> Wait, people hated Mirror's Edge?  I thought everyone liked it!


 

No, a lot of people do. (I don't)


SSBB. God I hate the reasons people hate it. "OH IZ NAT MAYLAY HURR HURR DERP!"  Yeah, the tripping thing is lame, but it had a cute crossover story, and better graphics (slightly). Just because you can't "WAVE DASH N EL KANSUHL!!!!" doesn't make it a bad game.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 27, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Also, even though it's not current: Wind Waker. People treat it like it's the worst of the series (at least people I know). You know what 90% of the reasons are? The graphics. Shut up, it's beautiful.


  No, you know what 90% of the reasons are? "I just don't like it."  That's all I can get from most people who say they didn't like Wind Waker.  But, to be fair, the usual amount of complaint / "suck" attributed to Wind Waker is still small:  When people worship the very ground the first copy of Ocarina crossed, and say "Wind Waker's not as good as Ocarina", there's room for complaint.  Not saying I don't think OoT is overhyped, just that the amount of complaint WW gets compared to some other games is light.



FancySkunk said:


> Super Mario Sunshine. I don't know why there so much dislike for this game. It was incredibly solid, and in a lot of ways, better than SHM64.


 I don't recall any SMS hate until after Fludd was brought into Super Smash Bros.  Before then, the worst I recall was people complaining about the lack of Luigi.



8-bit said:


> Resident Evil: The Darkside Chronicles.
> 
> So much goddamn hate for it.


  To be fair, it has Steve Burnside and Krauser as characters in it.  



Heckler & Koch said:


> The Halo series.
> 
> Seriously I hear so much hate for the god damn Halo series even though it's so popular. They're good, solid games with a pretty fun story. I swear the people that rant about how they hate Halo are just typical "I HATE EVERYTHING MAINSTREAM!" nerdy retards.


  I can summarize my dislike in a few words:  Bleh story, bleh mechanics, crash of a potentially good idea, drunken frat boys.

Just like FFVII (most immediate example I can give right now, I'm trying to keep my stomach from pulling an _Alien_ so give me a break), it's starting to become a bigger thing to hate on it than like it. However, that doesn't mean it has no flaws.  In some instances, they specifically turned stuff that could be interesting (the original type of Covenant, the portrayal of the war, etcetera) and just plowed it into the ground (Oh no, the war wasn't really that devastating.  That completely alien culture?  Can't keep it alien any longer).



Kajet said:


> Minecraft, It's a good game and graphics whores can't appreciate actual gameplay over cutscenes and bloom


  I've seen very few people complain about Minecraft, actually.  At worst, I've seen "not interested".


----------



## Jw (Sep 27, 2010)

Alright, here's a list of the games that people hate on, yet are solid in their own right:
Old games.
Metroid Prime 1 and 2. Didn't play 3, but the other two were very solid and quite honestly a lot of fun. Not to mention challenging. The people that gripe about the controls must not have played the game long enough to realize that the "problem" isn't a real problem.
Final Fantasy X. While there is not as much hate for this one, there are still people that gripe about the "wussy" main character Tidus. Whatevs, it happens to be a fantastic storyline that will literally blow you away if you give it a chance.
Legend of Zelda Wind Waker. Sure, the graphics were originally a disappointment for me, but the style, story and gameplay made up for it. 

New Games:
Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess. It's not Ocarina of Time. It's different. And yet, it's pretty solid. I miss the magic attribute, but it's still incredibly fun. 
inFamous and [Prototype]-- this rivalry is pretty stupid. both are incredibly different in my viewpoint. Sure, you can upgrade powers in an open-world environment, but the gameplay mechanics are so radically different between the two. Shut up about which is better. Try both and decide afterwards. 
The verdict is still out on FFXIII. I beat it before and replayed a bit, but... IDK on that one.

...my mind is spent right now. Might be back.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I've seen very few people complain about Minecraft, actually.  At worst, I've seen "not interested".


 I've seen plenty of the silly little kids saying "this game sucks" because of graphics, but even then, there's a lot more love for this game than there is hate.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> To be fair, it has Steve Burnside and Krauser as characters in it.


 

The main thing resifags bitch about, is how Chronicles IZUNT CANNON! OMG DOOD!!! Seriously? I love it. I love getting to see my favorite monsters in better graphics. And I know the files are different from the original. Who cares!? If someone is wrong, point them to a site that will clear everything up. If they don't care, SO WHAT!?


But yeah, I hate Steve. And KROWZURRRRRRRR. 

But the music was great :3 (which is ANOTHER thing they bitch about >___>)





jwmcd2 said:


> [Prototype]




That game was pretty lame. I DID play it, and I wanted to smash someone. The bosses required luck/a strategy you could barely diverge from, and a confusing and empty storyline.


I wish they did better, but hey, always can do better with Prototype2.


----------



## Jw (Sep 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> [...]
> I wish they did better, but hey, always can do better with Prototype2.


 
It's not my fave game, believe me. There's something a little too mindless about some of the stuff that turned me off of it. Still, in some ways it was innovative, and the web of intrigue was pretty neat, too. Still, the main character was pretty flat. "Imma gonna get revenge" *kills 500 civillians* "Imma get more revenge"

But yeah, add a deeper storyline, and make the boss fights a bit more manageable, and then you'll have something great.

But in my honest opinion, inFamous was a more solid and well-rounded game.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 27, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> It's not my fave game, believe me. There's something a little too mindless about some of the stuff that turned me off of it. Still, in some ways it was innovative, and the web of intrigue was pretty neat, too. Still, the main character was pretty flat. "Imma gonna get revenge" *kills 500 civillians* "Imma get more revenge"
> 
> But yeah, add a deeper storyline, and make the boss fights a bit more manageable, and then you'll have something great.
> 
> But in my honest opinion, inFamous was a more solid and well-rounded game.



inFamous made me LOL. It reminded me of a HC Static Shock. Plus SUCKER PUNCH made it. (they made sly cooper) :3


----------



## Attaman (Sep 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> The main thing resifags bitch about, is how Chronicles IZUNT CANNON! OMG DOOD!!!


To be fair, I'm a canon nut.  I just didn't get bothered too much by this as it wasn't a terrible canon change, unlike another Resident Evil game I could mention that came out relatively recently.



8-bit said:


> But yeah, I hate Steve. And KROWZURRRRRRRR.


  Go from working with Richard, Carlos, or Billy, to working alongside... Steve and Krauser.  I wasn't too upset with Krauser, up until he started whining.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> To be fair, I'm a canon nut.  I just didn't get bothered too much by this as it wasn't a terrible canon change, unlike another Resident Evil game I could mention that came out relatively recently.


 It isn't even cannon. It's for fun. NOT. CANNON.
Capcom threw cannon out the window by making zero. REmake. You wouldn't mean RE5, would you?




Attaman said:


> Go from working with Richard, Carlos, or Billy, to working alongside... Steve and Krauser.  I wasn't too upset with Krauser, up until he started whining.


 

I did. I've played the games.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> It isn't even cannon. It's for fun. NOT. CANNON.
> Capcom threw cannon out the window by making zero. REmake. You wouldn't mean RE5, would you?


  I would. :mrgreen:

And Zero didn't contradict anything, really.  REmake did some, but most of it was circumstances of STARS member deaths (and those are still mucked up in the novelizations, movies, other RE mansion-based games..).



8-bit said:


> I did. I've played the games.


Would be playing Darkside to completion but the Wii keeps getting changed around the house to the point that now it's at a 13" TV with no chairs in the room.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I would. :mrgreen:
> 
> And Zero didn't contradict anything, really.  REmake did some, but most of it was circumstances of STARS member deaths (and those are still mucked up in the novelizations, movies, other RE mansion-based games..).
> 
> Would be playing Darkside to completion but the Wii keeps getting changed around the house to the point that now it's at a 13" TV with no chairs in the room.


 

I like RE5, but yknow grain of salt. It did, it began making Wesker into what RE5 made him. And I LOVED how bravo died, fucking epic. I like REmake, too, but not as much as the original. (dont be hatin on Perry's books)




It's fun.


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have to say Godzilla Unleashed for the PS2 goes in the "Not as bad as everyone says" category and here's why:

Sure, the game is lacking graphics and there could have been a next gen version of the game. When it comes down to it this game does have some great variances in faction storyline and the fighting mechanics were (and still are) great, even for a game that's (at least) 3 years old. I love this game and plan on doing a playthrough of the game sometime in the near future.


----------



## Ames (Sep 28, 2010)

8-bit said:


> (dont be hatin on Perry's books)


 
They were okay at first, but then they just got plain silly.

(RE: Underworld?  Are you shitting me?)


----------



## Runa (Sep 28, 2010)

you know what's getting to me?  the constant overuse of the strawman style in this thread.  It's apparently not effective to simply state the reasons people dislike games you like, but instead resort to bad grammar, capslock, and horrible spelling to make them look like fools.  Example: "OMG FINAL FANTESII X HAD GHEY TIDUS LOL" (it actually took me a minute to write that, it's so bad.)  Can't we just take a moment to, you know, 'debate' instead of trying to put those who disagree with us down by trying to make them look like fools? 

Wind Waker had the graphics and the sailing, but the rest of the game was phenomenal in every right (though I personally loved both the sailing and the graphics) 

Final Fantasy X lacked a world map (a first for the series), making it too linear, and some of the dialogue was overtly cheesy, but the gameplay, story, and replay value was great. also: Blitzball. 

Final Fantasy XII...I really don't know why people hate this game, especially not as "one of the worst FF games".  I thought the only 'weak' part of the game was the story, and that's just because it wasn't spoon-fed to you like other FF games.  It mostly just remained in the background (I actually don't remember who the boss was, why he was evil, or what was the plot?) The world was one of the most beautiful and atmospheric I've ever seen, it encouraged SO much exploration, that\s not been seen in FF games in ever, and I liked that.  the gambit system was great if you took the time to learn it, the battle system was really just an ATB system where you got to gambit your characters (though if you wanted to, you COULD do it all manually).  there were SO many sidequests it became the first FF I didn't get 100% on.  I just have no real complaints about the game.  a lot of things sounded silly on paper, but worked flawlessly (or close to it) in practice, such as the gambit system, the licensing system, and the battle system.  I think a lot of people hated the SOUNDS of these things so much that they hated it before they played it, and therefore the game had no chance.  a shame, really. 

Final Fantasy X-2 had a silly feel to it, but that was kind of the point. the game had solid exploration, gameplay, and battle systems.  It was a good game, but it did feel a lot like a cash-in, but hey, it was better than FFXIII! 

VII just gets hate simply becuase it's so popular. Much as I do criticise it for that reason myself, it's one of my favorite games.  That's what you call being objective, being able to see the good and the bad in a game despite popular belief. 

FFVIII was quirky, and squall was irritating as hell, but the story was really beautifully told, and I honestly don't see why people hate it so much.  I thought the junctioning system was a welcome departure from the simplistic battle systems of yesteryear, and it worked well, just like pretty much every FF game (other than XIII).  

I could probably do this for every FF game, since every one since VII has garnered it's fair share of hate for irrational reasons (except XIII, which deserved pretty much all of the hate it got).  I've always been there to defend each respective game from the haters, which is why it pains me so much to say that, yes, FFXIII is trash.  I've always been the FF-white night, I hate seeing people bashing good videogames for no reason.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 28, 2010)

Final Fantasy VII also gets hate simply because it's popular *and* it's dated. I always find it odd how you're apparently allowed to trash Final Fantasy VII for being, "dated", yet if you do the same for something like Daggerfall or Dragon Quest (which is just *as* dated if not even more since it's older) you get called out on it and "just cause its old doesn't make them legit". Spot the double standard.


----------



## Runa (Sep 28, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Final Fantasy VII also gets hate simply because it's popular *and* it's dated. I always find it odd how you're apparently allowed to trash Final Fantasy VII for being, "dated", yet if you do the same for something like Daggerfall or Dragon Quest (which is just *as* dated if not even more since it's older) you get called out on it and "just cause its old doesn't make them legit". Spot the double standard.



it\'s from that magical period where it's dated, but not old enough to be a classic...and the whole "one of the most popular games ever" title really makes it gather unneeded hate.  I hate when that happens, becuase it IS good, but it's NOT as good as people say it is and act like it is. 

*is a total FFVI fag*


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 29, 2010)

I've actually seen more fanatical fans of other series than Final Fantasy. They're arguably *worse*, because they're allowed to run rampant.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 29, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I've actually seen more fanatical fans of other series than Final Fantasy. They're arguably *worse*, because they're allowed to run rampant.


 Pretty much, the only two game series' I see with major fanatical-fan control are Final Fantasy and Halo.  You say you think the games are the best ever, you'll be asked to show why.  Ask for most other series', though...

"What do you mean OoT isn't the best game ever?!"


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 29, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Pretty much, the only two game series' I see with major fanatical-fan control are Final Fantasy and Halo.  You say you think the games are the best ever, you'll be asked to show why.  Ask for most other series', though...
> 
> "What do you mean OoT isn't the best game ever?!"


 
This is especially true with Elder Scrolls, anything done by Valve, and most PC games.


----------



## Runa (Sep 29, 2010)

I honestly think the only game series' I fanboy over is Ratchet and Clank and Rock Band, but neither gets a lot of hate.  sure, you have the anti-fake-plastic-guitar brigade who like to remind you how much cooler they are since they play a REAL guitar, b ut other than that...not really bad.  

Ratchet and Clank is actually a pretty damn popular game series, and gets a lot of love (if not a fraction of what halo gets) so it's not underrated, it's rated just right, it's just not as popular as I wish.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh, I can't believe I didn't mention this one. Final Fantasy Tactics Advance. It's one of my favorite games... People complain about it being inferior to Final Fantasy Tactics. They complain about how the story is too dumbed down, but I thought it was really deep... It spoke to me when I played it, and very few games have done that.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> They were okay at first, but then they just got plain silly.
> 
> (RE: Underworld?  Are you shitting me?)


 

Hey, I liked that one :<


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I can't believe I didn't mention this one. Final Fantasy Tactics Advance. It's one of my favorite games... People complain about it being inferior to Final Fantasy Tactics. They complain about how the story is too dumbed down, but I thought it was really deep... It spoke to me when I played it, and very few games have done that.


 

The story is dumbed down...?

Uhm...the story is completely different than Final Fantasy Tactics's storyline was. o-O I don't even think it was *intended* to be an adaptation of Final Fantasy Tactics's storyline at all. 

It seems a lot of the criticisms launched at Final Fantasy Tactics is, "It's not dark enough". Like being dark and edgy is the *only* thing that makes something good. (You know, I actually liked Final Fantasy Tactics A2. There's a *boatload* of stuff to do.)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> The story is dumbed down...?
> 
> Uhm...the story is completely different than Final Fantasy Tactics's storyline was. o-O I don't even think it was *intended* to be an adaptation of Final Fantasy Tactics's storyline at all.
> 
> It seems a lot of the criticisms launched at Final Fantasy Tactics is, "It's not dark enough". Like being dark and edgy is the *only* thing that makes something good. (You know, I actually liked Final Fantasy Tactics A2. There's a *boatload* of stuff to do.)


That's the thing though, people expected it to have a similar story. 

I liked Final Fantasy Tactics A2 a lot, since it's better than FFTA in almost every aspect. However, the main storyline didn't really make an impact on me. Luso didn't really change at all, while there was a ton of character development in the first Advance game. However, the Duelhorn and Frimelda quests were fantastic.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 29, 2010)

My complaint at FFTA series, the more recent FF games in Ivalice, and so on... is that it's not the Ivalice set in FFT and Vagrant Story.  As in, there's no logical way to make the jump within the exact same world.  Worker 8 was considered an enigma, yet we're to believe that a short time back there were a great number of other races in competition with humans (which magically vanished) and airships use to be stupidly common, amongst other things?

They aren't bad games, per-se.  They just are bad Ivalice-as-of-FFT-and-Vagrant-Story games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 30, 2010)

^ Aren't those two actually supposed to have been set after a cataclysm way after the other Ivalice alliance games? 



SirRob said:


> That's the thing though, people expected it to have a similar story.
> 
> I liked Final Fantasy Tactics A2 a lot, since it's better than FFTA in almost every aspect. However, the main storyline didn't really make an impact on me. Luso didn't really change at all, while there was a ton of character development in the first Advance game. However, the Duelhorn and Frimelda quests were fantastic.


 
Tactics A2 also balanced a lot of stuff. Sure, there are some duplicate classes, but assassins aren't overpowered anymore considering how you can get one very early in A2.


----------



## Ames (Sep 30, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Hey, I liked that one :<


 
Dude.

Anthropomorphic zombie dinos.

What the fuck.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ Aren't those two actually supposed to have been set after a cataclysm way after the other Ivalice alliance games?


I don't know about Vagrant Story, but isn't Luso in War of the Lions?


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 2, 2010)

I do not have anything to say about it since I am not into Pokemon spin-off games.


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 2, 2010)

A lot of discussion on Final Fantasy games. I am the type of person who prefers 2D JRPGs over the 3D ones.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 2, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ Aren't those two actually supposed to have been set after a cataclysm way after the other Ivalice alliance games?


  It's post-cataclysm, but there's a _lot_ of stretched things in assuming things to turn out how they did (the complete absence of airships barring one spot near the end-game, with it an airship _graveyard; how exactly did humans survive then thrive from the cataclysm while everything else - barring Chocobos - pretty much vanished entirely; and so on).  

Anyways, it's just... FFTA, FFXII, and so on, their Ivalice makes it feel so much more like a typical Final Fantasy world.  I, personally, was fond of the break from a typical world.



SirRob said:



			I don't know about Vagrant Story, but isn't Luso in War of the Lions?
		
Click to expand...

  As is Cloud, but this isn't on FFVII Earth.  Not sure how Luso is found, not having the PSP version, but there's a strange machine Mustadio's dad finds that pretty much breaks world bonds when combined with a Zodiac Stone.  It finds you Worker 8, who luckily is not hostile when it comes out, and Cloud, who immediately has a mid-game crisis (He's mentally about where he was after Aerith was stabbed) and leaves you to find someone who looks like her in a distant city._


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2010)

Maybe Luso used the book again and this time ended up in Ivalice after a couple thousand years.


----------



## slydude851 (Oct 2, 2010)

Driv3r.  Apart from the semi-common glitches and bugs that freeze your game and make you go "WTF JUST HAPPENED?!?", it's a pretty nice game.  You can drive around and shoot random people you want, piss off the cops, get the whole army after you, evade them if possible and drive off into the sunset (literally, there's a time of day option available) just like in the Grand Theft Auto games.


----------



## Slyck (Oct 2, 2010)

Lucedo said:


> However it is more closer to the original Arcade game.


 It are a good game.


----------

